# Survey



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone else spot this questionnaire link at the bottom of the S1 upgrade sign up e-mails.
I didn't remember having it before, so filled it in today. Loads of questions directly related to the Tivo service from Sky!

Am thinking some answers may get used in future marketing.

http://survey.confirmit.com/wix1/p1576416320.aspx


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

A couple of the qus. say something about features that 'Virgin have added to the TiVo service'. Looking at the lists, I'm pretty sure most were added to the Virgin service by TiVo Inc!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah I thought that, it's standard Tivo Premiere features?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Not having a S1 now I didn't get the link or the email, so thanks


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

This was the link Carl http://tivo.virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade

You get the email after registering.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. I saw the link on here but didn't use it as I used Roy's instead


----------



## Andy C (Jun 7, 2002)

When did the slightly different form appear at http://tivo.virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade/interest

I only knew about this one https://tivo.virginmedia.com/public/interest ?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

It was sent as a system message to all S1 Tivos last Saturday.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Just done the survey ... amazed to discover that VM have added a facility to pause and rewind live TV to TiVo!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd be interested in the replies to this one:
*How would you sum up the TiVo service in one sentence, to a friend or relative who had never heard of it before?*

"It's like sky+, but better" 

Interesting it refers to your "current TiVo service from Sky" - the guy on the phone also referred to our Thomson TiVos as the "sky tivo" .


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

I think their stats may get screwed a bit by that. I didn't pick any of them as I wasn't aware that it was Virgin had added them to Tivo


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

mikerr said:


> I'd be interested in the replies to this one:
> *How would you sum up the TiVo service in one sentence, to a friend or relative who had never heard of it before?*
> 
> "It's like sky+, but better"


That's exactly what I put!


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

Tavis75 said:


> That's exactly what I put!


Along the same lines here too:

Sky+ on steroids


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I put

The best PVR on the market, far better than SkyHD+ 

Don't get the 'Sky Tivo' thing. Just think Virgin are making more of the Tivo / Sky link than it really was.
Oh well, we all know that it wasn't a 'Sky Tivo' as such as it could be used with ANY service really.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I think you should put something like:
"It's like VM+ only it does what I _want_."


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

i can't remember what my comment was but I fully expect a marketing award for it


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

nbaker said:


> This was the link Carl http://tivo.virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade
> 
> You get the email after registering.


Yes, apparently you can store 5 THOUSAND hours of programmes, how big was that hard drive again?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah. No chance that was just a *typo* then?  Would you like some more straws to clutch at. You must be running out right about now


----------

